# Hornhecht



## der_frank (21. Juni 2001)

Was ist die beste Montage für Hornhechte?
Habe bis jetzt immer nur mit Spinner gefangen. Hatte aber viele Außsteiger.
Was ist mit der Nachläufermontage?
Auf welche Länge muß der Nachläufer gebracht werden.
Gruß Frank

------------------
Immer eine Handvoll Wasser unterm Schwimmer!
http://www.w-site.de/


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (21. Juni 2001)

Moin moin Frank,wenn Du mit Nachlaeufer den einzelhaken hinter dem Blinker meinst, dann sollte die Sehne max. 10 cm lang sein. Aber ich bevorzuge die Naturkoederangelei auf Hornis, ist etwas ruhiger und sinniger als staendig am kurbeln zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In meinem Alter muss man seine kraefte einteilen *lol*

------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Istvan (21. Juni 2001)

Dazu eine Frage:Welche Größe von Einzelhaken einerseits als Nachläufer, andererseits als Naturköderhaken?Mfg
Istvan[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Istvan am 21-06-2001 um 21:49.]


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (21. Juni 2001)

Gute Frage, wer kennt sich schon mit den bloeden groessen angaben aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich nehme einen 2 oder 3 er Butthaken zum Naturkoederangeln oder einen 6er Aalhaken.
Beim Blinkern soll es ein 8er bis 10er Brassenhaken tun.


------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Istvan (21. Juni 2001)

Aua...so klein hab´ich´s mir dann doch nicht vorgestellt!
 Mfg
Istvan


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (22. Juni 2001)

Ich will es mal bildlich sagen beim Blinkern einen Haken auf den maximal 3 Maiskoerner drauf passen wuerden.

------------------

Mitglied der Interessengruppe Angeln

        www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Istvan (22. Juni 2001)

Wie ist so ein Hornie z. Bsp. an einer Posenmontage überhaupt beim Drill?Kämpft er so gut, wie er schmecken soll?Mfg
Istvan


----------



## der_frank (22. Juni 2001)

Hi Istvan
Kennst du Flipper?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















So mußt du dir das vorstellen.
Gruß Frank

------------------
Immer eine Handvoll Wasser unterm Schwimmer!
http://www.w-site.de/


----------



## TinkaTinka (22. Juni 2001)

Hai !Ich werde in einer Woche mit der Familie nach Zeeland fahren, im Gepäck ist das Brandungszeug und meine Matchausrüstung, ich fisch dann mit nem 5 gr Zoomer und 10 er Haken mit Fetzen, der Drill ist super ( eben wie Flipper ) und an dem feinen Zeug gibt es wenig Aussteiger.

------------------
*** Grüße von Achim ***
** Mitglied IG-Angeln **


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Juni 2001)

Hi! 
Auch ich fische fast ausschließlich mit Blinker und Nachläufer. Allerdings nehme ich einen kleinen Drilling. Früher habe ich mit Fetzen und Wasserkugel gefischt aber Blinker fetz mehr. Im Drill gehen die natürlich ab besonderes wenn die springen sieht es toll aus.

------------------

       www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Angelheini (25. Juni 2001)

Hallo,also, ich angle auch meistens mit Pose und Heringsfetzen.
Dazu nehme ich ein Vorfach von 0,30 mm Stärke und Aalhaken der Größe 4, mit Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel. Daran hält der Fischfetzen auch bei Gewaltwürfen besonders gut.
Als Rute verwende ich meine leichteste Brandungsrute, bei gutem Rückenwind fliegt die Montage dann schon mal gute 60-80 Meter.Gruß Angelheini

------------------
----- Moderator Casting-Forum -----

www.angelheini.de
www.fangbuch-online.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Juli 2001)

Hi LeuteAlso ich habe bis jetzt auf Hornis 
nur mit Pose gefischt.
Der Drill eines Hornis macht auf
jeden Fall echt Fun.Super Sprünge.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------

